# Car Insurance



## panama rick

Hi everyone. I need info on car insurance in Italy. Seems as though if this is your first policy, they treat you like a 16 yo. I'm retired military so I think I can use USAA but would prefer to have a policy here in Teramo. 
Any suggestions would be helpful. 
P.S. My first quote was 2000 euro/yr. More than I paid for the car.
Thanks, Rick


----------



## GeordieBorn

We went to our local ACI and they got us insured with this Vittoria lot. Oddly enough we had already completed an online quote form on their site, don't know if it was down to our breakdown cover discount with ACI, but they got us it cheaper. No idea what the UK "no claims bonus" is called in the USA, but here in Italy they will want their equivalent (Attestato di rischio) from your last insurance company (if in the USA). We were actually with Clements (US based I think) and asked them for this form and they actually came up with one! It did have some problem as it was not a straight conversion, but the ACI office were great and called someone and sorted it out. Okay it was only a little punto, it cost €470 last year.


----------



## panama rick

Thanks Geordie. I will check it out.


----------



## NickZ

I use Genilloyd. You'll still end up in a higher risk group but at least it will be relative to your age. It's all online so may not be what you want but they're part of Allianz.


----------



## KenzoXIV

NickZ said:


> I use Genilloyd. You'll still end up in a higher risk group but at least it will be relative to your age. It's all online so may not be what you want but they're part of Allianz.


I use Allianz, it is very common to be treated as a new driver in Italy. No credit is given for foreign driving experience unfortunately. 

On the plus side though I started by paying 1400 2 years ago and I have now got them down to 800 for full coverage.. Its still high in my opinion but life sucksound:

Alternatively check out facile.it, they might be able to help with some cheaper quotes but your coverage will be non exsistent!

Kenzo


----------



## panama rick

Hi Kenzo. Yeah an Italian friend of ours has been doing some checking for us and might be able to get us down to the 750-800 range. What's interesting is some friends of ours in Spain have coverage for under 300. Oh well, it's what we signed up for. Thanks.


----------



## stefanaccio

Greetings! I worked as civilian for US military in Vicenza, SHAPE, and Geramy; also have a vacation house in a frazione (Valle S. Giovanni) of Teramo. I found that most inexpensive insurance was with internet providers. But....since I am not in Italy full time I needed a policy that I could start and stop easily, this in the past necessitating physical transfer of documents. So I thought better to find local person rather than use Italian mail system. Have been with dealing with Marco Rossi at Allianz on Via Oberdan in downtown Teramo. Although I have been fortunate to never have filed a claim, he has good reputation and has always been (to my knowledge anyhow) honest and upfront with me. My experiences with two previous agents less than positive due to cost (I initially paid close 3X amount of current coverage) and ineptitude (failure to put my policy in abeyance at cost to me me of ~250 euros). At this point I am at level 12 and pay ~620 euros for 12 months of coverage. But since, with limitations, I can start and stop the coverage, this has served me quite well to date.


----------



## panama rick

Thanks for the info. I ended up going with ConTe (UK company) for 740/yr. Time will tell if I made a good choice.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Is it this lot:-
Conte.it
Via della Bufalotta, 374
Roma
Metropolitan City of Rome, Lazio
00139
Italy

Who I gather are part of the Admiral Group here? Always good to know of another Company in case needed, thanks.


----------



## panama rick

Hi Geordie. Yes same company, except here in Teramo.


----------

